# Absturz e!Cockpit nach Update



## Vertipper (14 Dezember 2020)

Nach dem letzten Update von e!Cockpit auf Version 1.8.0.2 stürzt das Programm regelmässig ab.
Teils schon beim Starten oft auch wenn man nach dem Start verschiedene geöffnete Tabs schliessen möchte.
Beim nächsten Versuch (selber Ablauf) funktioniert alles.

Ist das ein bekanntes Problem, gibt es dafür eine Lösung oder tritt das nur bei mir auf ?
Ich möchte ungern "probehalber" eine ältere Version installieren, da die ganze Prozedur ja immer mehrere Stunden dauert.

(Laptop, I7, 16GB, Windows 10)


----------



## .:WAGO::018636:. (14 Dezember 2020)

Hallo Vertipper,
das Verhalten ist uns bis jetzt noch nicht bekannt.
Ist es in den Fällen möglich Support Informationen zu schicken?
Sollte dieses nicht automatisch erfolgen, dann starte bitte e!COCKPIT erneut, gehe auf Durchsuchen, Hilfe, Support und sende uns die aktuellen Support Informationen mit einer kleinen Fehlerbeschreibung.


----------



## Vertipper (14 Dezember 2020)

Hallo,
im Absturzfall reagiert das Programm nicht mehr.
Ich habe beim nächsten Start die Supportinfos erstellt und werde sie per Mail senden.

Gruss


----------



## Vertipper (16 Dezember 2020)

Gibt es eigentlich nach dem Senden der Supportinfos ein Feedback ?

Bin derzeit wieder am Verzeifeln, Ich habe den ganzen Morgen an einem SPS-Programm gearbeitet, dann ECockpit geschlossen und nun schon seit 20 Min vergeblich versucht es wieder zu öffnen. -> Absturz jedesmal beim Wechsel bzw. Schliesen eines Tabs.


----------



## .:WAGO::018636:. (17 Dezember 2020)

Hallo Vertipper,
beim Eingang der Email oder spätestens beim Erstellen eines Tickets sollte eine Rückmeldung per Email erfolgen.
Da der Accountname "Vertipper" vermutlich nicht dein Nachname ist, bitte ich dich eine Email an Support@wago.com zu schicken und dort deinen Namen, deine verwendete Emailadresse, den Sendezeitstempel und eine kurze Beschreibung für die Email zu hinlegen. Dadurch können wir dein Anliegen nachgehen und vielleicht schnellst möglich eine Lösung finden.


----------



## FBAT (24 Februar 2021)

Hallo,

ich muss leider auch melden, dass die Version 1.8.0.2 sehr oft hängt.
Mit längerer Bearbeitungszeit wird das Programm sehr sehr langsam, so dass Mausklicks und Tastatureingaben sehr verzögert ankommen.
Gelegentlich friert es komplett ein, meisten wenn ich versuche eine Visu-Seite zu öffnen. Das komische daran ist, dass das Programm eigentlich keine große Auslastung der CPU hat (laut Taskmanager).

Ich wechsle jedenfalls erstmal wieder auf 1.7.0.5 zurück. Alternativ versuche ich die Programme auch auf Codesys V3.5 weiter zu bearbeiten.


----------



## Termi (4 März 2021)

Hallo,
genau die gleichen Probleme hatte ich auch. Ich hatte ebenfalls  upgedatet. Anschließend nur Probleme. Dann habe ich alles deinstalliert  und erneut die 1.8er installiert, seitdem läuft es.

Termi


----------



## KLM (5 März 2021)

Moin, wirklich stabil ist e!C 1.8 wirklich nicht. Stürzt bei mir auch immer wieder mit irgendwelchen Framework-Fehlern ab. Das mit dem frischen installieren statt updaten werde ich gleich mal testen. Danke für den Tipp! Hoffe aber das nächste Update im April/Mai(?) ist wieder stabil. Das nervt total. Ist ja nicht so, als würde e!C so schön schnell starten, wie CS2.3. Die ist auch immer mal wieder abgestürzt, aber das Projekt war dann 10 Sekunden später wieder offen.


----------



## Termi (5 März 2021)

Wie soll Wago die SW stabil machen wenn die Fehler nicht zum Support kommen?

 Aber davon ab, ich hatte mal eine Zeit wo ich ca. 15 Abstürze pro Tag hatte. Es nervt, wenn ich alles dort hinschicken soll. Die würden mich für paranoid halten. 
Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, dass ältere und konvertierte Programme am meisten rumzicken, besonders wenn Du mit einer älteren Firmware (17) arbeitest, als die, die aktuell ist. Da könnte ich so viele Ungereimtheiten nennen...


----------



## KLM (5 März 2021)

Das kann ich wiederum nicht bestätigen. Bei mir behandelt e!C auch neue Projekt (mit FW(18) erst gestartet) gleichberechtigt und lässt die gefühlt gleich oft abstürzen.


----------



## Termi (5 März 2021)

FW 18 habe ich wieder runtergeschmissen. Die FW ist nicht dafür verantwortlich wenn e!C beim Übersetzen abstürzt. Nur wenn der Controller Probleme macht z.B beim Ausführen und Debuggen.


----------



## KLM (5 März 2021)

Komische Logik. Neues Projekt heißt aktuelle Firmware. Das die einen Bock schießen kann schon mal passieren, aber die FW wird tendenziell mit jeder Version besser und behebt auch Sicherheitslücken.
Ich meinte ein neues Projekt, das mit FW18 erstellt wurde. Nachdem das die letzte ist, sollte das klar machen, dass ich dort die gleichen Probleme habe, wie mit Projekten, die ursprünglich mit einer älteren Version erstellt und dann aktualisiert wurden. Meint zwar das gleiche, aber mit e!C 1.8 erstellt, wäre ggf. verständlicher gewesen.

edit: Wenn ich von FW18 spreche, mein ich eigentlich FW18SP1. Hoffe das ist klar. Mit FW18 ohne SP stürzt aber auch nicht e!C ab, sondern der Controller. Letztere war aber auch nur 1..2 Wochen verfügbar, bevor SP1 kam.


----------



## Termi (5 März 2021)

Na ja, ich kann es mir nicht erlauben wenn zig Gebäude kalt werden, nur weil die FW buggy ist und abstürzt oder Tasks nicht ausführt werden. Ich brauche stabile und allzeit lauffähige Systeme. Mit meinen Testsystemen ist mir das egal, da dürfen auch schon Böcke geschossen werden, es kostet nur viel Zeit und ist uneffektiv. Ich würde lieber an meinen programmtechnischen Problemen arbeiten, als an irgendwelchen nanu- und aha-Effekten.:wink:


----------



## KLM (5 März 2021)

Sowieso, wer nicht. Musst ja nicht gleich am ersten Tag auf die aktuelle Version gehen. Warte einen Monat und dann ist klar, ob sie stabil ist. Aber auf ewig auf einer alten Version stehen bleiben bringt andere Probleme mit sich und aus Gründen der IT Security kann sich das heute auch keiner mehr erlauben. Mal davon abgesehen, dass etliche Funktionen der neuen Versionen echt nice sind. Auf FW-Update via Ethernet, Docker, den neuen UA Stack, das neue WBM, ein paar hübsche Erweiterungen bei ConfigTool-Skripten, etc. will nicht heute nicht mehr verzichten.


----------



## Termi (5 März 2021)

na ja, am ersten Tag war es nicht und wenn es keiner lädt, kommen wir auch nicht weiter.
 Ich habe einen MQTT-Broker auch stabil mit FW17 laufen. Das neue WBM brauche ich nicht, warum auch? Wenn die Geräte eingerichtet sind und Jahre vor sich ohne Murren laufen, alles nur SchnickSchnack. Alles muss einstellbar sein, aber wie es optisch aussieht interessiert mich nicht. Es muss sofort klappen und das ist produktiv. Mir wäre lieber wenn die Visu aktualisiert werden würde. Da gibt es immer noch Elemente die nicht einstellbar sind und ich das schon vor Jahren bemängelt habe. Z.B. Schriftgröße/Farbe bei Registersteuerelementen anstatt so eine blöde WBM.


----------



## Hiero (13 März 2021)

Apologies for writing in English. I read German, writing is more difficult.

I have similar issues with E!Cockpit. To me it seems the instability is related to the size of the project, most notably the number of items on a vizualisation. When working on large visu's I see memory use of E!Cockpit go up slowly but steadily. It only goes up, hardly ever back down. As such it appears to behave as some kind of memory leak. The issue also seems to slow down the E!Cockpit user interface. Waiting for E!Cockput to respond when going back  and forth between the design of a visualization and the properties of  individual visu elements. When it comes to the point that E!Cockpit is using somewhere between 2.5 and 2.8GB of RAM it usually crashes. Most of the time I only loose work since the last save. So I save often. Sometimes it crashes while saving, or I save after E!Cockpit has given one or more error messages. At that point it is more likely that the entire project file has become corrupted and cannot be reopened. So recently I have also started to make very regular backups to ZIP files (scripted, so it creates new ZIP files rather than overwriting my backups from earlier same day). The slow UI and frequent crashes is currently costing me quite a lot of valuable development time.

The powerful PLCs are a blessing. The instability of the development software is becoming a nuisance.


----------



## Termi (15 März 2021)

Der Google-Translator macht es relativ einfach möglich :grin:         
Deine Erkenntnissen kann ich nachvollziehen. Am WE habe ich ebenfalls an einer größeren Visualisierung gearbeitet. Gleiche Effekte wie bei Dir. Als Sahnehäubchen kommt dazu, dass ich nach dem letzten Abspeichern die bearbeitete Visu nicht mehr laden kann. Das Projekt kann ohne Fehler geöffnet werden. E! hängt sich weg wenn die Visu geöffnet wird, der Bildschirm wird hell, man kann nichts mehr anklicken sondern E! nur beenden. Nach dem erneuten Öffnen das gleiche Prozedere: Eieruhr, heller Bildschirm und kein Ende, trotz ca. 5 Min warten.  Liebe "Wagos" da ihr mitlest: Dabei gibt es keine Fehlermeldung, sonst hätte ich sie euch schon geschickt. Neustarten ist die einzige Möglichkeit, laden und sich mal wieder ärgern. 
Zum Glück könnte ich eine Vorversion reaktivieren, wo ich nur eine halbe Stunden Arbeit verlor. Mit dem ganzen Ärger sind mal eben 2h weg, und das passiert mir halt häufiger.


----------



## Vertipper (16 März 2021)

Wie ich anfangs schrieb, stürzt das Cockpit bei mir i.d.R nur beim Start oder Tab-wechsel ab.
Ich möchte noch kurz mitteilen was ich auch dem Support schon geschrieben hatte:
Die Projekte konnten wieder geladen werden nachdem ich im Projektordner die "projektname-user-domain.opt" gelöscht hatte.

---> vielleicht hilft es dem einen oder anderen


----------



## Nitrozin (17 März 2021)

Ich habe aktuell die gleichen Probleme mit der 1.8 (Win10) - Programm hängt sich bei Tab-Wechsel in der Visu-Projektierung auf.
Zudem fehlen nach dem ersten Absturz in der Eingabe Konfiguration von Buttons die OnMouseClick und OnDialogClosed Auswahl. 
Fehlermeldungen außer "Application Hang" gibt es bei mir auch nicht.
Die IDE 1.8 lief eigentlich recht stabil, bis zu den Windows Februar Updates, danach fing das Theater an.


----------



## .:WAGO::018636:. (17 März 2021)

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

vielen Dank für Ihr wertvolles Feedback. Hiermit möchte ich Ihnen versichern, dass alle unsere e!COCKPIT-Versionen in einem breiten Spektrum getestet werden. Alle Releases durchlaufen sowohl automatische als auch zusätzliche manuelle Test. Als erfahrener Benutzer können Sie sicher gut einschätzen, dass die Kombinationsmöglichkeiten, die wir Ihnen mit unserem Engineering System  bieten (mit all den verschiedenen Funktionen, Hardware-Controllern, Panels und Modulen sowie Feldbus-Technologien und Cloud-Konnektivität) nahezu endlos sind. Für uns ist es eine herausfordernde Aufgabe, alle Möglichkeiten richtig abzudecken und wir arbeiten kontinuierlich daran, uns zu verbessern.

Ein Absturz verursacht immer Probleme und soll nicht vorkommen, darum kann ich Ihren Unmut nachvollziehen. Für uns wäre es sehr hilfreich, wenn sie sich in solchen Fällen im Wago Support melden könnten und uns weitere Informationen zukommen lassen, was Sie vor einem Absturz zuletzt gemacht haben, wo Sie hin geklickt haben, etc. Wenn der Crash an immer derselben Stelle auftritt, wäre eine detaillierte Beschreibung sehr hilfreich. In der Support-Zip werden nur einige technischen Informationen zum Betrieb der Anwendung protokolliert, aus Datenschutzgründen sind diese Informationen aber sehr begrenzt. Tritt ein Problem immer im gleichen Projekt auf, wäre es außerdem hilfreich, wenn Sie uns die betroffene Projektdatei zur Verfügung stellen könnten.

Bitte unterstützen Sie uns weiterhin dabei, e!COCKPIT noch besser an Ihre Anforderungen anzupassen.


----------



## Nitrozin (17 März 2021)

@WAGO Support Team

Alles gut, Support Ticket dazu habe ich.


----------



## Hiero (21 März 2021)

Thank you for getting back to us, WAGO Support Team. I try to avoid crashes these days by saving often and restarting a fresh copy of E!Cockpit before issues start appearing. Next crash I will save any error messages and send to you by email. 

The initial thing to look into as far as I am concerned is large visu's with many elements. Mine are often dynamic, i.e. color, text, visibility of visu elements change through properties which in turn are set by code. On large systems we can have visu's with hundreds of elements, large and small. That is were I see most problems. Typical demo screens with up to a few dozen elements give no problems.


----------



## gnassel (9 Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
auch mit der aktuellen Version 1.10.0.1 wird das System beim Arbeiten langsamer, friert ein, reagiert nicht mehr und wird dann autoamtisch beendet.

System: W10 64bit, 16GB Ram 4Core.

Die Software ist auf mehreren PCs installiert und das Verhalten ist überall - leider- ähnlich. Gibt es Hoffnung? V2.3 funktioniert dagegen ausgezeichnet


----------

